# Problem with Excalibur EX-21



## newsawontheblock

Recently I upgraded to an Excalibur EX-21 scroll saw.
However, the saws upper arm will not lift unless I tug on in with both hands. It is very, very stiff!
What can I do to make this lift smoothly and easily?


----------



## Kazooman

Contact the manufacturer.


----------



## newsawontheblock

Thank you Kazooman.
I discovered that the three bolts at the back were tightened way too hard.
I loosened them and oiled between the arm and the metal sides.
Everything works great now.


----------



## tomsteve

shouldnt need any oil on any part of the EX. theres a set screw on the right hand back with a locking nut on it. thats the adjustment for the arm.
go down to the "maintenance,adjustments, and servicing" section in the owners manual
https://www.axminster.co.uk/media/downloads/505078_manual.pdf


----------



## newsawontheblock

Thanks tomsteve, I played around with that screw, and if anything it only made it even stiffer.
good to know that the EX should not required any oil. thanks


----------



## tomsteve

thats pretty strange those bolts would be too tight. is it a true EX or a clone?


----------



## newsawontheblock

It's a true EX
Possibly someone new at the factory who doesn't know how tight is right.


----------



## tomsteve

ya may want to look into pegas blade clamps for it. ive had my ex 16 for 4 years now and finally stripped the upper blade clamp. got a set of pegas clamps and they make blade changes/clamping a breeze.
get em here if youre in the US
https://qtena.com/b-pegas-head-clamp-set-br-for-axminster-carbatec-excalibur-excelsior-jet-king-pegas-and-seyco-scroll-saws-p-9607.html
or here if in canada
https://www.bearwood.com/pegas-chuck-head-replacement-kits.html


----------



## Redoak49

Putting in new blade clamps will have nothing to do with the problem he is describing.

I would contact Seyco who also sells them and is very knowledgeable.


----------



## tomsteve

> Putting in new blade clamps will have nothing to do with the problem he is describing.
> 
> I would contact Seyco who also sells them and is very knowledgeable.
> 
> - Redoak49


i wasnt insinuateing new blade clamps would solve the problem at hand, which was solved.

ray is knowledgeable, but doesnt sell excaliber any more.


----------



## Nadnerb

I am pretty sure factory guys deliberately tighten the upper arm down too far to prevent saws from getting damaged when some Yahoo doesn't follow the instructions and pull the saw out of the tight packaging using the table and the motor and damaging the upper arm mechanism yanking on it. That is maybe why so many of them are refurbished and sold through CPO tools like I got mine at nearly a $400 discount. Thanks for the input I adjusted my upper arm properly because of your help!


----------



## HauHau

I have the same problem on a just received Excalibur 21. I did about 1/4 of a trivet and the upper arm locked. I'll try your solution. Thanks.


----------

